# Lonesome



## sixtyplus (Sep 11, 2016)

I live alone and work 6 days a week.  It is only a part time job, but my hours are right in the middle of the day.   I was forced to return to work after an auto crash and the at fault driver filed bankruptcy to avoid  paying me for damages.

  This and a long series of unfair     and unfortunate incidents for the last 4 years have driven me to seek Depression and anger management therapy. 
  Sunday is my only day off and most Sundays I don’t do anything but today I shopped and cooked and cleaned.  I washed my hair, gave myself a manicure, wrote a letter and called a sister.
  I have no non-business friends.  I am hearing impaired and have macular degeneration and do not go to church  but read scriptures and pray  several times a day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi.  I'm glad you have come to this forum.  There are lots of good people here.  I'm sorry you have had such a terrible time of it with the accident and all the ramifications.  I hope you will feel at home here.  God bless you.:bighug:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 12, 2016)

Welcome, there are interesting and kind folks here, a good place to meet friends.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm glad that you decided to join our forum, and I hope you'll enjoy the experience. I find that some of the games are quite fun and I look forward to them every day.


----------



## Wren (Sep 12, 2016)

A very warm welcome to you, I too get a lot of pleasure out of playing the word games, there are many to choose from so bound to find a few you enjoy, hope to see you around


----------



## Carla (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello sixtyplus,
Sorry about your troubles. Life doesn't always treat us fairly. I only hope there have been brighter spots in your life and that things begin to turn around for you!


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 12, 2016)

Hugs all around...really if I am forced to outlive hubby I know the feeling...this is a great group though...Welcome!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 13, 2016)

Lonesome,  sorry to hear about your misfortunes.  There's a good group of people on this forum - even if we don't always agree

Things may be different in your neck of the woods,  but doesn't the other driver's insurance cover the damages?  If they're uninsured ( driving without insurance is illegal in the UK) , doesn't your insurance cover the cost?  After all, that's what insurance is for.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Mar 20, 2017)

sixtyplus said:


> I live alone and work 6 days a week.  It is only a part time job, but my hours are right in the middle of the day.   I was forced to return to work after an auto crash and the at fault driver filed bankruptcy to avoid  paying me for damages.
> 
> This and a long series of unfair     and unfortunate incidents for the last 4 years have driven me to seek Depression and anger management therapy.
> Sunday is my only day off and most Sundays I don’t do anything but today I shopped and cooked and cleaned.  I washed my hair, gave myself a manicure, wrote a letter and called a sister.
> I have no non-business friends.  I am hearing impaired and have macular degeneration and do not go to church  but read scriptures and pray  several times a day.



You say you called your sister... You are not alone in this world.
" No man is an island..."
Tough times will pass. Have faith.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Mar 23, 2017)

I wish I could reach through the screen and give you a big hug, sixtyplus.   Heck - I wish I could give everybody a hug


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 8, 2017)

sixtyplus said:


> I live alone and work 6 days a week.  It is only a part time job, but my hours are right in the middle of the day.   I was forced to return to work after an auto crash and the at fault driver filed bankruptcy to avoid  paying me for damages.
> 
> This and a long series of unfair     and unfortunate incidents for the last 4 years have driven me to seek Depression and anger management therapy.
> Sunday is my only day off and most Sundays I don’t do anything but today I shopped and cooked and cleaned.  I washed my hair, gave myself a manicure, wrote a letter and called a sister.
> I have no non-business friends.  I am hearing impaired and have macular degeneration and do not go to church  but read scriptures and pray  several times a day.



I have macular degeneration and am beginning to lose my hearing.  This could be a match made in heaven.  I am also a relative loner.
I am starting to age seriously.  I am 67.  Women just don't seem interested in me.  In addition I am bald and fat.  I am highly educated and spiritual.  But women who are sexually active still want the 6 footer, who makes them feel safe.  

I do not allow that to deter me.  I do not go out and look for women.  My picker is also broken.  I have begun to believe that God hears my sadness.  When I am ready we will meet. 

 If you haven't yet found someone I suggest you look on the internet.  Some have had real success there.  Just be careful.  Go out to events, art shows, things you know you would enjoy.  God knows of your loneliness.  Go out with female friends from work.  
Do not look for someone.  When you are ready the right person will appear.

Do you have a God box?  It can be the most powerful way to pray.  I had a God bx when I was much younger.  I put a note as to what kind of job I wanted.  I wanted to work behind a counter, in a job where I was helping people, and I wanted to help alcoholics.  I ended up as an xray front desk clerk at a veterans hospital.  I often worked with alcoholics.  Many veterans have alcohol abuse issues. I helped them with their appointments.  I sometimes reassured them about the results of their xrays.  I functioned in a variety of problems.  I retired at that job.

My point is that God gave me the exact thing I wanted.  So be very precise.  Ask for exactly what you want.  Put it in your God box and forget it.  Mine worked and others say that it works. Look up God boxes on the internet.

This is getting long.  I will talk to you any time you want.  Feeling lonely?  Write me a note.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 9, 2017)

sixtyplus said:


> I live alone and work 6 days a week.  It is only a part time job, but my hours are right in the middle of the day.   I was forced to return to work after an auto crash and the at fault driver filed bankruptcy to avoid  paying me for damages.
> 
> This and a long series of unfair     and unfortunate incidents for the last 4 years have driven me to seek Depression and anger management therapy.
> Sunday is my only day off and most Sundays I don’t do anything but today I shopped and cooked and cleaned.  I washed my hair, gave myself a manicure, wrote a letter and called a sister.
> I have no non-business friends.  I am hearing impaired and have macular degeneration and do not go to church  but read scriptures and pray  several times a day.


Lonesome, if you have uninsured motorist coverage on your car insurance, that should fix your car.  Check out your local library.  Mine has day trips and movies for adults.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Aug 9, 2017)

sixtyplus, how are you  ? :wave:
Have things improved in your life?


----------



## nightwriter (Aug 10, 2017)

I was thinking joining a church might help tremendously.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Aug 10, 2017)

nightwriter said:


> I was thinking joining a church might help tremendously.



For some people, it could work...


----------



## helenbacque (Aug 10, 2017)

Sometimes life just sucks, doesn't it?  

I think life is more pleasant if there is always a bit of anticipation, something to look forward to.  It can be something as immense as a trip around the world or as simple as an ice cream cone..  Indulge yourself in a simple pleasure.  First, always plan ahead.  No instant gratification.  It's the anticipation that puts a spark in your day.  Second, it must be something you enjoy but haven't done in a while.  Third, it must also be 'do-able.'   Think "it's a dull, boring day but next Sunday I'm going to ........"

For instance, plan to visit a new park or museum OR bake yourself a special treat OR go on Facebook and look up an old friend you've lost touch with OR take a tour of your own city via city bus or subway OR go to the library for a new book OR .... whatever. 

Give it a try.  What have you got to lose?


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi Sixty Plus, I hope you are still in the building!  I'm glad you joined us, and started this diary.  Please stick around and let us know how you are doing.  What things would YOU like to do?  Reading Scripture and praying will help you to have hope, and since your Sundays are free, maybe a visit to a local church would help you find friends.  I will pray for you.  God bless you!


----------



## Pete (Oct 16, 2017)

sixtyplus said:


> I live alone and work 6 days a week.



 I think the word depression may be a bit strong considering you still manage to 'work' six days. If it was me I would say I am down or feeling blue and you are by no means alone in that respect. I would think a good percentage of retired or older people, if they were totally honest, feel the same. When you mentioned the fact that you were hearing impaired with eye problems do not go to church but read scriptures again a good percentage of us share those ailments and actions... _I know I do_. I too have sought help finding a professional to talk with but ended up talking to myself because of the cost of seeing a psychologist! Like most things in life no one sure fire cure for depression or feeling blue other than _time_ and _change of mindset_. 

The mere fact that you are openly talking about it is definitely a good sign, now maybe a change in routine or treating yourself to a night out with a fine meal or maybe even buying something you have put off for a long time will brighten you day a little. 

_Please remember we didn't arrive in this down state overnight 
and we will not get out of it in one day 
we merely have to take it day at a time._

Sometimes during the winter 
simply looking out my window brightens my day....


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 16, 2017)

Sadly, the OP has not posted anything since 10/22/2016 - almost a year ago.  

Sixtyplus - If you're out there, please let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Pete (Oct 16, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Sadly, the OP has not posted anything since 10/22/2016 - almost a year ago.
> 
> Sixtyplus - If you're out there, please let us know how you are doing.



Thanks I never even considered that some postings were made by people who have left the forum.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Nov 29, 2017)




----------

